# Community Supporter problem



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

I became a community supporter in the time since Dec. 29th and that is not showing on my account since the crash. I'm sure there's a million other things to fix, too, so I don't expect it fixed immediately. But I thought I would mention it so that it can get fixed at some point.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

Me five.
(I had five years of accountness)

I'll live without a title and the search feature for a while, though.


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2006)

Yes, we're totally aware of that problem - it's one of our biggest concerns.  I have all the PayPal receipts, and I'll need to go through them all and apply the CS accounts manually, one at a time.  This may take a while!

However, to make up for the delay, they'll all be assigned as starting on the date I do it, not the dates they were purchased.  So you may get anything between an extra couple of days to an extra 6 months out of it!


----------



## Greylock (May 10, 2006)

Heh. I reupped my CSA on 12/27/05. Guess I do get lucky now and then.


----------



## Kheti sa-Menik (May 10, 2006)

Okay, someone is aware of this.  I signed up recently during the big Community Supporter sale and was wondering if these were going to be reestablished following the server crash...


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2006)

Guys, no need to list yourselves here.  I have all the PayPal receipts.  As I said, anyone who signed up for or renewed between now and Dec 29th '05 will be reapplied manually, with the bonus of additional time amounting to the difference between today and when the date I manually reapply the account.  

In other words, it's in hand, no need to worry, but please understand it's gonna take some time!


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2006)

Take care of everything else Morris.  Glad it's back up   I trust in you.

Just let us know when you're done and if we didn't get reupped we can list outselves then


----------



## Dog Moon (May 10, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Heh. I reupped my CSA on 12/27/05. Guess I do get lucky now and then.




Awww, I only get about a month.  Hehe.  No complaints here, although since I got it, I think I became addicted to the Search function.  Gonna somehow live without out.


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 10, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yes, we're totally aware of that problem - it's one of our biggest concerns.  I have all the PayPal receipts, and I'll need to go through them all and apply the CS accounts manually, one at a time.  This may take a while!
> 
> However, to make up for the delay, they'll all be assigned as starting on the date I do it, not the dates they were purchased.  So you may get anything between an extra couple of days to an extra 6 months out of it!



 Thanks, Morrus!

Stuff like this is why I love EN World.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 10, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yes, we're totally aware of that problem - it's one of our biggest concerns.  I have all the PayPal receipts, and I'll need to go through them all and apply the CS accounts manually, one at a time.  This may take a while!
> 
> However, to make up for the delay, they'll all be assigned as starting on the date I do it, not the dates they were purchased.  So you may get anything between an extra couple of days to an extra 6 months out of it!





Dude that OFFICALLY sucks. I was curious as to what happened (I reupped since Dec, and while I wasn't going to comment.. figured you were having to recert everything from reciets) that has to be a royal PAIN given the size of the board.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I have all the PayPal receipts, and I'll need to go through them all and apply the CS accounts manually, one at a time.  This may take a while!



Yeah, I was afraid you were going to have to do that. I was _hoping_ there might be another way. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Morrus. I'll be patient.


----------



## Arcadio (May 10, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Guys, no need to list yourselves here.  I have all the PayPal receipts.  As I said, anyone who signed up for or renewed between now and Dec 29th '05 will be reapplied manually, with the bonus of additional time amounting to the difference between today and when the date I manually reapply the account.
> 
> In other words, it's in hand, no need to worry, but please understand it's gonna take some time!




I bought an account on Dec 13th '05, but had the Community Supporter problem that others seemed to have, and it didn't end up getting activated until sometime in January.  And I my Community Supporter Account isn't working now.  So, since I'm not in the group that you said you'd be looking at, I just thought I'd give you some more work to do. 

No hurry, of course.


----------



## catsclaw227 (May 10, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> In other words, it's in hand, no need to worry, but please understand it's gonna take some time!




Thanks Morrus!  I trust it'll get fixed in due time.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 10, 2006)

I believe I signed up before December but I don't appear to show up as a community supporter now.  Or to be more precise, I can no longer find the search function, which may have just been turned off...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> I believe I signed up before December but I don't appear to show up as a community supporter now.  Or to be more precise, I can no longer find the search function, which may have just been turned off...



 Search isn't working regardless... do your other CS features work?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 10, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Search isn't working regardless... do your other CS features work?




Is search not working - or not even available to choose?  It seems like I have all the other features - though to be honest search is about all I use - my custom handle is there, etc.  But I thought the "buy a community supporter" thing at the top of the forums went away after you did buy one.  And its still there.  

Oh, I also can't click on the "threads started by" me link in my profile.


----------



## Terwox (May 11, 2006)

Hey I got a community supporter account just recently and... just wanted to say thanks for the extra time for the reactivation date.  Just a week or two for me, but still that's nice.


----------



## Firavel (Jun 3, 2006)

I bought mine on 27-12-2005 and I can't access the search. Can you look into that after you checked the ones between 29-12 and now. 

Thanks


----------

